# Eastern NC BBQ sauce for chopped pork



## keywesmoke (May 21, 2007)

The carolinas have at least 4 different, distinct sauces in just two states. I enjoy eastern NC, which is butts or shoulders to 200*F then chopped to about 1/4 to 1/2" pieces, it's the exact same flavor as pulled and a lot easier to do. Their sauce parallels SoFlQ's sauce. Pour some in to the chopped meat. Serve on a cwb (cheap white bun) with cold cole slaw on top and have this mop/sauce around. It's tangy and truly delicious on pork. This is a recipe that a huge number of BBQ joints use in the area. The important part is to make it a few days ahead of time, so the stuff can get real friendly. I made 40# of Q and a gallon of this for a party and they raved. 

*INGREDIENTS*

1 cup white vinegar
1 cup cider vinegar
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper or red pepper flakes
1 tablespoon hot sauce or to taste (less for chilluns)
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
*DIRECTIONS*

Combine the white vinegar, cider vinegar, brown sugar, cayenne pepper, hot pepper sauce, salt and pepper in a jar or bottle with a tight-fitting lid. Refrigerate for 1 to 2 days before using so that the flavors will blend. Shake occasionally, and store for up to 2 months in the refrigerator. It won't last more than a day or two if you have enough BBQ around!


----------



## jts70 (May 21, 2007)

Sounds outstanding! Thanks for sharing !!


----------

